# Bank of Ireland share offer.



## Baggie (18 May 2010)

BoI are asking shareholders to buy 3 for 2 new shares at 55 cent. Is this a good investment?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 May 2010)

Please Read the Posting Guidelines before contributing again.

Thanks


----------

